

PG - "The Papa Bear" - on BusinessWeek's list of most influential people on the web - alaskamiller
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/09/0929_most_influential/7.htm

======
subbu
No list there. Here it is:

1\. Steve Ballmer -- microsoft.com

2\. Mitchell Baker -- mozilla.org

3\. Jeff Bezos -- amazon.com

4\. Sergey Brin, Larry Page, and Eric Schmidt -- google.com

5\. Jeff Clavier -- softtechvc.com

6\. Paul Graham -- ycombinator.com

7\. Arianna Huffington -- huffingtonpost.com

8\. Joi Ito -- joi.ito.com

9\. Steve Jobs -- apple.com

10\. Jonathan Kaplan -- theflip.com

11\. Loic Le Meur -- Leweb3.com, seesmic.com

12\. Jack Ma -- alibaba.com

13\. Matt Mullenweg -- Wordpress.org

14\. Rupert Murdoch -- myspace.com

15\. Craig Newmark -- craigslist.com

16\. Gabe Rivera -- techmeme.com

17\. Kevin Rose -- digg.com

18\. Sheryl Sandberg -- facebook.com

19\. Jon Stewart -- thedailyshow.com

20\. Peter Thiel -- clariumcapital.com, thefoundersfund.com

21\. Maria Thomas -- etsy.com

22\. Anssi Vanjoki -- nokia.com

23\. Jimmy Wales -- wikia-inc.com

24\. Evan Williams -- twitter.com

25\. Jerry Yang -- yahoo.com

~~~
listic
OMG, Sergey Brin counts for only 1/3 a man for BusinessWeek!

------
fallentimes
I like this picture better :)

<http://danhau.posterous.com/our-fearless-investor-paul-gra>

~~~
dbrush
That picture always reminds me of this:
<http://www.boreme.com/media/yr2006/crazy-mean-baby-1.jpg>

~~~
izaidi
They grow up so fast.

------
helveticaman
Note to fellow HN readers: while this is a good post, the article is NOT WORTH
READING. Just note that PG appears on Businessweek and move on. Do not read
his profile or that of other people unless you want your brain to hurt.

~~~
dbrush
Why is it important to you that others don't read it?

~~~
helveticaman
I can't back this up, but I'm doing this out of good will. I want to spare
other HN readers. At the end of the day, the bottom line is: Because it sucks.

From the OP: "Since Mark Zuckerberg co-founded Facebook in his dorm room at
Harvard University, the social networking giant has been dominated by a
freewheeling culture of young, mostly male computer engineers. That all
changed in April when the company hired former Google executive Sandberg to
become Facebook's chief operating officer. Sandberg, 38, was brought in to
provide some adult supervision and help Silicon Valley's hottest startup to
grow up—and make oodles of money."

Not cool, BusinessWeek. I hope you get a[nother] hundred hours of downtime for
dissing hackers like this. I hope you try turnaround after turnaround as new
market entrants eat your lunch.

------
qhoxie
Congratulations PG. This is a well-deserved honor.

------
mtw
i can't believe they put Facebook's COO in the list instead of Mark Zuckerberg

~~~
natch
I was surprised RMS wasn't on their list.

~~~
samson
RMS?

~~~
mwerty
Not sure why you got downmodded. google Richard Stallman.

~~~
mamama
...or google RMS!

~~~
eru
Root mean square! (At least in the flavour of Google that is served here.)

------
mattmaroon
Papa Bear?

~~~
qhoxie
I think that seems fitting. Personable, nurturing, etc.

~~~
mattmaroon
Bears are godless killing machines.

~~~
mhartl
Spoken like a true YC alum. ;-)

------
callmeed
The only thing I learned from this article is that the tech/web scene needs
some good headshot/editorial photographers.

------
andr
Now that he got a Businessweek plug, it looks like all of PG's efforts with
YCombinator have finally paid off ;)

